# 5 month old



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a solid black, 5 month old GSD and his ears are not up. I'm not 100% sure if he's purebred but the people we got him from said he is. He has traits and the body structure of a purebred, but his ears are floppy. They go up when he tilts his head or when a breeze outside blows them up, though they fall over almost right away. He has tons of bones to chew, and we used to give him milk and mix cottage cheese in his food, though they're still down. Suggestions or comment on how I can get them up? Or if he's even purebred?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright, first; have his ears gone up and down at all? He's probably purebred, it should help that your giving him bones and dairy, if they don't stand up before he's a year old I would tape them if you still want them up. I really don't know what else to tell you, but I hope this helped. Maybe an experienced member will see this and help you. I wouldn't worry though, some's ears stand when they're 8 or 9 months old.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would tape them now. They do go up and down with teething.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

No, his ears pin back against the sides of his head when he chews. I want to tape them up now, but I don't know how. My neighbor taped their dobermans ears up, and said they'll do Onyx's but they're not sure if you tape them differently.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

If I were to tape them, how long do they need to stay taped before they stay up? I don't want to take the tape off for his ears to flop down. Nor do I want to end up waiting 2 months when they're up in 1.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

My neighbor knows how and they're getting taped tomorrow. Sorry Heidi, but I don't want to wait that long. You did help with my question about him being purebred though, I appreciate it. ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes they crop Doberman's ears. Don't let her cut on your puppy. The Leerberg site I think has a method of glueing that tells what you need, etc. Good luck.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

OnyxGSD said:


> My neighbor knows how and they're getting taped tomorrow. Sorry Heidi, but I don't want to wait that long. You did help with my question about him being purebred though, I appreciate it. ?


Your welcome, I'm happy it helped.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

HOW TO GLUE GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPY EARS
** 5 months old is the time to do it, don't wait much longer.*
Go to this website and order a set of ear forms, I'm pretty sure Martha keeps them in stock. Hunt German Shepherds - USA distributor of the Foto URMA Book
Make sure when the glue starts to dry out and they get loose that you remove them and re-glue. If they fall out the puppy may eat/chew them up. 
NOTE: I prefer the “store bought” forms however if you are having difficulty getting them then a less expensive and more readily available solution would be to cut a piece of Dr. Scholl's (moleskin ) in a triangular shape (not TOO widely flared at the bottom) that will be a the shape of, and a little smaller than the ear, but long enough to come within an inch or so of the tip. Peel off adhesive backing, add a thin layer of skin bond glue, let dry until tacky and press into position in the ear. Hold and firmly press to surface of ear in a concave position (like a shell) until you think every part has been pressed well against the clean skin. Make sure that you have the form in smoothly with the ear, no ripples or waves behind the ear.
Get a tube of skin bond glue. Here is a link to buy the glue on line. Skin Bond Adhesive - Skin Bond Latex Adhesive - Osto-Bond - Allegro Medical Supplies
Clean ear(s) really good, make a solution in a small bowl with 3 parts warm water and 1 part distilled white vinegar. Use a cotton swab or a piece of an old cotton T shirt and dip it in the solution (make sure it's not dripping wet) and clean out the ears. After you have them clean you can also wipe them with a moist alcohol swab to help keep down the growth of bacteria. Shave the inside of the ear(s) of any long hair so the glue will stick properly. *If your pup is a long coat then also trim the hair behind the ears, this will take some of the weight off the ear and help it to stand.
When the ear(s) are dry put a very light/thin coat of glue in 1 ear, and put a light/thin coat on the back of the ear form, wait a couple of minutes until the glue in the ear and on the ear form gets tacky. When you put the form in the ear(s) insert and hold your thumb over the ear canal so the form doesn't slip down and cover it. Do one ear at a time, repeat the same process with the other ear. The forms should stay in about 3 days or so depending on how well you’ve applied them and also taking into account how often your puppy messes with them, then the glue will dry out and they will fall out (make sure they don't get eaten). Clean ears REALLY well and leave them out for most of the day before gluing them back in so they air out and don't get infected. You may have to repeat the process for a few weeks until the ear(s) are standing firm, remember….persistence is the key.
** Buy some Knox unflavored gelatin in the supermarket and mix (1) t-spoon in with the puppies food with every feeding, It contains marrow and can help strengthen his ears.
* Remember to always have a good strong (raw) beef marrow bone on hand for the puppy to chew on, it will help exercise the muscles behind the ears and assist with the ears standing.*

Go to my link and scroll down and you can see some pictures of gluing the ears. von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs

I hope this helps


----------

